# cheap beef mince every day bad?



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

would it be unhealthy to eat a whole pack off sainsbury's basic mince 400g every day or other day? 50/50 pro/fat

http://www.sainsburys.co.uk/groceries/shopping/details/product_detail.jsp?bmUID=1253150121562&NEW_NAVIGATOR%3C%3Elevel_0_id=0&NEW_NAVIGATOR%3C%3Elevel_1_id=1&NEW_NAVIGATOR%3C%3Elevel_2_id=2534374310939561&NEW_NAVIGATOR%3C%3Elevel_3_id=2534374310858143&NEW_NAVIGATOR%3C%3Elevel_4_id=2534374310858787&NEW_NAVIGATOR%3C%3Elevel_5_id=2534374315135131&NEW_NAVIGATOR%3C%3Elevel_6_id=1689949375618963


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

if its got as much fat as pro then id give it a miss! i allways go for lean mince or turky mince my self


----------



## slimcut (Jul 27, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> if its got as much fat as pro then id give it a miss! i allways go for lean mince or turky mince my self


in the past i would agree but apparently saturated fat and cholosterol and beef fat ain't the enemy they made out to be...however i guess 80g fat per serving is a bit dodgy.....

also is it bad too eat say 4 to 6 rashers bacon every day?

i may just do turkey mince or only eat half the beef each day so 40g beef fat only...ok?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

bacon is fine if you cut the fat off n grill it. if you only eat 1/2 then you only get 1/2 the pro. id jus stick to lean mince.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

if its the cost then get down to your local bucher? usualy good quality meat and cheaper too


----------



## Dwaine Chambers (Sep 14, 2008)

Red meat all the time is not good. You need replace some of it with chicken and tuna etc.


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

yes youd turn into a fat little tub


----------



## blutak (Jul 6, 2009)

i dunno, i go through a 500g pack of extra lean one every day but when i havent got any i just rinse it off once its cooked under boiling water and a strainer, seems to get rid of most of the fat thats left,


----------



## Pritch30099 (Feb 25, 2010)

turkey mince all the way for spag bol etc, its well nice


----------

